# Simplicity Brand CoSleeper "Recall"



## MrsReady2bMama (Mar 6, 2006)

My MIL mentioned this to me today as she was concerned we owned this (we have the Arm's Reach so we are ok). I wanted to pass it along to you all just in case!

NEWS from CPSC
U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission
Office of Information and Public Affairs Washington, DC 20207

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
August 27, 2008
Release #08-378 CPSC Recall Hotline: (800) 638-2772
CPSC Media Contact: (301) 504-7908

Infants Strangled to Death in Simplicity Bassinets: CPSC Urges Consumers To Stop Using Simplicity 3-in-1 and 4-in-1 Convertible "Close-Sleeper" Models
WASHINGTON, D.C. - The U.S. Consumer Product Safety Commission (CPSC) is urging parents and caregivers to stop using convertible "close-sleeper/bedside sleeper" bassinets manufactured by Simplicity Inc., of Reading, Pa. CPSC has learned that on August 21, 2008, a 5-month-old girl from Shawnee, Kan. was strangled to death when she became entrapped between the bassinet's metal bars. This is the second strangulation death CPSC has learned of in the close-sleeper bassinets. On September 29, 2007, a 4-month-old girl from Noel, Mo. became entrapped in the metal bars of the bassinet and died.

CPSC is issuing this safety alert because SFCA Inc., the company which purchased all of Simplicity Inc.'s assets at public auction in April 2008, has refused to cooperate with the government and recall the products. SFCA maintains that it is not responsible for products previously manufactured by Simplicity Inc.

The Simplicity 3-in-1 and 4-in-1 convertible bassinets contain metal bars spaced farther apart than 2 3/8 inches, which is the maximum distance allowed under the federal crib safety standard. The metal bars are covered by an adjustable fabric flap which is attached by velcro. The fabric is folded down when the bassinet is converted into a bed-side co-sleeping position. If the velcro is not properly re-secured when the flap is adjusted, an infant can slip through the opening and become entrapped in the metal bars and suffocate. This warning does not cover bassinets produced in recent months that have fabric permanently attached over the lower bar.

Due to the serious hazard these bassinets pose to babies, CPSC urges all consumers to share this safety warning with day care centers, consignment stores, family and friends to ensure that no child is placed to sleep in a Simplicity convertible bassinet covered by this warning.

The Commission voted, using its new authorities in the Consumer Product Safety Improvement Act, to release this warning upon making a finding that the health and safety of the public require immediate notice.


----------



## JenLove (May 19, 2004)

I had bought this bassinet from a friend (who used it a couple of times) and just realized today that it was a co-sleeper and it was the one recalled! I'm not due until Feb. so I hadn't used it (thank God), but it's going back to the store tomorrow!

ETA: Has anyone heard what the model numbers involved are out of curiosity? I didn't get mine in a box and all I have to go off of is the model number. But it looks exactly like the picture here - http://www.cpsc.gov/cpscpub/prerel/prhtml08/08378.html


----------

